# FANCY DRESS on pony!



## mangobiscuit (29 May 2008)

Has anyone any fabulous ideas for fancy dress for pony and child???

Any pics or descriptions would be wonderful.......


----------



## JessPickle (29 May 2008)

hehe I can think of many, I have done superman (cape, superman logo everywhere cape on pony!), pirate (pirate flag off ebay over horse, pirate costume), frog &amp; prince (a personal favorite someone at my yard did!)

frog &amp; Prince







Pirates






Superman






cowboy/indian






can you tell fancy dress is taken seriously at my yard


----------



## Eira (29 May 2008)

That frog is fantastic !!!


----------



## JessPickle (29 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]









That frog is fantastic !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LOL I know  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I thought bailey was pretty good, must have been quite scary having that get on you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she had a riding hat underneath it!


----------



## mangobiscuit (29 May 2008)

Ah they're brilliant - you look  like you had great fun!!


----------



## kandm (29 May 2008)

A fairy - with a tootoo (sp) around the pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chillidragon (29 May 2008)

I have some quite random ideas...

 <ul type="square">  [*]Dress both up as Vicki Pollard from _Little Britain_ (somehow you just _have_ to get 'Yeah but neigh but' in there!!)[*]Dress both up as a Dark Rider from _Lord of the Rings_ (lots of swooshing black material and plenty of face-paint) [*]Dress rider up as Shrek and pony up as Donkey  [/list]

And I'm all out.


----------



## DuckToller (29 May 2008)

How old is child?  Girl or boy?  How big is pony and what colour?  Done and seen lots of good ideas, but depends on above.

Also judges like topical or a theme - we had a Dick Turpin and Black Bess at our RDA show, judged loved it as Great North Road runs past the show ground and lots of local landmarks to him.  Friend did HorseFly - just dressed child up as a fly and put a label on the horse - very simple but clever!


----------



## mangobiscuit (29 May 2008)

Hi,

Child is girl, 8 yr old.  Pony is v pretty grey 13.1 mare.

I think she has her heart set on being some kind of "princess" type character so we may have to go for the good old unicorn and princess theme??

Have just been attempting to make a unicorn horn for pony!  I'm so NOT creative at all!


----------



## maggiehorse (30 May 2008)

lol mango you,.ll soon be an expert ,
    my boys did , thunderbirds (pony was thunderbird 2)  pirates , robin hood , and my favourite was the wizard of oz , made the tin man out of cardboard , elder son led the pony who was the lion ( poor old long suffering neddy it took ages to attatch false ears and mane to her and as for her tail don,t ask lol , younger son was the scarecrow 
     just pray it doesnt rain , when they did thunderbirds the heavens opened and we had to shove the whole ensemble into the secretarys tent , she wasnt impressed the pony ate her score sheet


----------



## mangobiscuit (30 May 2008)

Oh gosh!!  That's the sort of thing that will happen to us 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am quite proud of my unicorn horn i've put together....just got to work out how to attach to pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Daughter's wearing princess dress and pony's having hair extensions and lots of "pretty stuff" on her.

(Better give her a bath too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - the pony that is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## YorksG (30 May 2008)

Nursery rhymes are quite useful, Mary Mary, with the child as Mary and the pony as the garden (green quater sheet, bells if it will stand them, shells in mane and flowers all over)
Little bo peep, with pony with wool, child in shepherdess outfit, with crook. Little Miss Muffet with pony as spider (extra legs attached to saddle) child with bowl and spoon.


----------



## Tinker_Belle (28 July 2008)

Awww, can only see the Superman one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The others aren't showing


----------



## ISHmad (28 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Awww, can only see the Superman one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The others aren't showing 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Same here.

Someone at our yard painted their grey like a zebra.  Looked brilliant.  Spooked the other ponies though!


----------



## Goya (1 November 2008)

We used to do things like "horse Radish"  Dress the child as a radish sitting on horse. (won our local Carnival with that one)
This also doubled up as a Christmas bauble with the pony decorated with christmas trimmings.
"Horse fly"
Clothes Horse
Sea horse
If it is a grey p[ony you could do "black and white" Grey pony and child in black with face blacked.
Love to know waht you choose.


----------



## bellabarnes (9 May 2009)

Hey
Anyone got any ideas for fancy dress on a 13.1 palamino mare?
xx thanks.x
Any suggestions welcome 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x <font color="purple">  </font>


----------

